# BF Grant Dec 1-3



## Fishingchickenman (Nov 21, 2011)

Who all will be there?


----------



## onfhunter1 (Nov 21, 2011)

i will be there


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Nov 21, 2011)

I am going to do a little scouting sat


----------



## sutton1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Me and 2 buddies t there


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Nov 21, 2011)

Me and my son-in-law. Going up wednesday.


----------



## brobi9 (Nov 22, 2011)

Supposed to be...can't get out of finals so Ill be in class


----------



## Laytdogg (Nov 22, 2011)

Killed me a nice buck and a doe on the first hunt!  Good Luck guys!


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Nov 22, 2011)

There will be Me and 2.5 others .5 is my buddies son we are still in the process of training him!  I just hope we see some good deer!


----------



## Laytdogg (Nov 23, 2011)

I would hunt something thick and hunt the edge.   Some nice ones killed the first hunt!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Fishingchickenman said:


> I am going to do a little scouting sat



i wil be there doing some scouting my self


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Nov 23, 2011)

Why was this post moved?


----------



## thomasa (Nov 26, 2011)

I will be there also. Good luck to u all


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Nov 26, 2011)

I found some spots how about yall?


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 26, 2011)

Was there all day today and found some good areas, feet are killing me. Cant wait til the hunt starts, gonna have some perfect weather it looks like. 

Whats up with all the ribbons everywhere, wish people would take the ribbons down when they finish there hunt, and some folks must be really scared of getting lost, found an area today where ribbons were literally 5 feet apart for several hundred yards.


----------



## ONETREEDOG (Nov 28, 2011)

WE HAVE FOUR IN OUR GROUP GOING...I BELIEVE IF YOU NEED BRIGHT EYES AND RIBBON TAPE TO GET TO WHERE YOUR HUNTIN', YOU MIGHT WANT TO HUNT WITH THE T.V. REMOTE...


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be there with my buddy and his father-in-law.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Nov 29, 2011)

i will be there tomorrow pickimg me a spot out nd puting my stand on a tree


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 29, 2011)

ONETREEDOG said:


> I BELIEVE IF YOU NEED BRIGHT EYES AND RIBBON TAPE TO GET TO WHERE YOUR HUNTIN', YOU MIGHT WANT TO HUNT WITH THE T.V. REMOTE...



Agreed!! They should ticket every person caught putting that mess up!! Its horrible down there, orange ribbon everywhere is rediculous, its surrounded by river and roads, you aint gonna get lost!!!


----------



## stickflinger (Nov 29, 2011)

There will be four of us there. We going down in the morning.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 1, 2011)

any reports ????


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hunting is slow, i saw two wed. while scouting, but none from the tree. 22 deer checked in as of this afternoon with no big bucks. Alot of buck sign, but I think it's nighttime activity. Hunting in the morning, then going home to my own bed!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

Update? 
Any rooters?


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 4, 2011)

hope its better for the pw hunt coming up


----------

